# Fish ruler



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone know of a good fish ruler that works well in a kayak?


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Hawg trough


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hawg Trough


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Hawg trough. Most accurate/honest fish measuring device on the market!!!


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Andy130 said:


> Thanks for the input guys.


Buy a tape measure that is used for sewing. cut it to the length you want then get some wide clear tape, that is used for tapeing packages. tape it to your oar , or where ever you want.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

When I got my hawg trough I took round foam insulation and put it in the grooves in the back of the hawg trough to make it float


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

coffee said:


> When I got my hawg trough I took round foam insulation and put it in the grooves in the back of the hawg trough to make it float


I tied a float to the end of mine...$17 for a single piece of pressed plastic...what a joke! I see now that they make a floating version for just $3 more...a bigger joke!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

If you want to participate in kayak fishing tournaments most require a hawg trough.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

DC9781 said:


> If you want to participate in kayak fishing tournaments most require a hawg trough.


That's why they are getting away with charging so much for it. I can't see why someone doesn't sell pretty much the same thing for half the price.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> That's why they are getting away with charging so much for it. I can't see why someone doesn't sell pretty much the same thing for half the price.


Agreed. I made mine floatable (foam) so I only had to pay the price once. I use a couple zip ties (around the ruler) to hold tournament IDs.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> That's why they are getting away with charging so much for it. I can't see why someone doesn't sell pretty much the same thing for half the price.


I never saw one where do you get them? A hawg trough.


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

DC9781 said:


> If you want to participate in kayak fishing tournaments most require a hawg trough.


That's what this is for. It's a CPR (Catch Photo Release) tournament. https://www.facebook.com/groups/theohiobassleague/ is a link to the facebook page. It's free and starts in March. It's basically Everyone who joins in Ohio versus any other state entered. I've never done any thing like this, so I'm not 100% on the details. It sounds like fun though!


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

one3 said:


> I never saw one where do you get them? A hawg trough.


http://www.austinkayak.com/products/8737/Hawg-Trough-Fish-Measuring-Device.html


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

one3 said:


> I never saw one where do you get them? A hawg trough.


They have them at Cabelas.com ....... However I have two Rapala equivalents that I'll sell for $5 a piece. Measure to 24 inches. Folds to 12 1/2 inches.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Andy130 said:


> That's what this is for. It's a CPR (Catch Photo Release) tournament. https://www.facebook.com/groups/theohiobassleague/ is a link to the facebook page. It's free and starts in March. It's basically Everyone who joins in Ohio versus any other state entered. I've never done any thing like this, so I'm not 100% on the details. It sounds like fun though!


Thank you


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> They have them at Cabelas.com ....... However I have two Rapala equivalents that I'll sell for $5 a piece. Measure to 24 inches. Folds to 12 1/2 inches.


Those won't hold a fish for a photo as well as a Hawg Trough, but they still make my point for how overpriced Hawg Troughs are. Those fish rulers are even made with moving parts and still cost $15.00 less! The folding aspect is nice also as Hawg Troughs take up a lot of space and can get kicked overboard easily. That's why you need to make sure it floats! Painting hash marks on the paddle shaft is also a handy way to measure.


edit...oh, I see your post says that YOU are selling them for $5. Okay, I guess I'm done ranting about how overpriced Hawg Troughs are.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> Those won't hold a fish for a photo as well as a Hawg Trough, but they still make my point for how overpriced Hawg Troughs are. Those fish rulers are even made with moving parts and still cost $15.00 less! The folding aspect is nice also as Hawg Troughs take up a lot of space and can get kicked overboard easily. That's why you need to make sure it floats! Painting hash marks on the paddle shaft is also a handy way to measure.


There has to be a way to make a durable one. What about cutting a piece of plastic pipe in half?


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I have a hog trough. It is pricey for what it is though.


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm guessing the trough is what makes this the best for a kayak. I have a very basic fishing kayak and there isn't a lot of room to try to hold a fish on a flat ruler long enough for a photo. 

If you were going to make one, I would think a four or six inch conduit would work. Just glue a flat piece at the end.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you don't want to mess with another thing in the kayak, and you're not tourney fishing, then just get a car paint pen for a couple bucks and draw a ruler on your paddle...which will likely always be laying across your lap when fishing.


----------

